# Getting set up with a company?



## essirah31 (Dec 30, 2010)

After you get accepted for apprenticeship, how long does it typically take before you are picked up by a company to start on the job training? Also, do you start classes with everyone else at the regular time if you haven't started OJT with a company?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it really depends on what local you are in and how much work is available. I know in my local we got sent out the next day after orientation, but in Chicago they have to go to 6 months of school before they get a job. I am willing to bet that the length of time to get you a job will solely depend on the work situation in your local.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

running dummy said:


> . I know in my local we got sent out the next day after orientation, but in Chicago they have to go to 6 months of school before they get a job.


 
Is the 6 month wait due to a lack of work or is it to give training to the apprentice prior to hitting a job?


----------



## essirah31 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I'm not too sure of the situation, I know some people got set up right away. I know that they said they needed apprentices really badly. We didn't even have to do an interview, just the aptitude test...


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

brian john said:


> Is the 6 month wait due to a lack of work or is it to give training to the apprentice prior to hitting a job?


It wasn't because of lack of work, just something they did to all new comers. Chicago always had weird school schedules, i worked with a Chicago apprentice for a while and I guess they go for longer periods of time but with more time in between school periods. Whereas I go to class once a week.

Rumor has it Chicago shut their school down though, meaning they will finish out apprentices currently enrolled but no newcomers. Last I heard they had over 200 apprentices out of work.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

running dummy said:


> Well it really depends on what local you are in and how much work is available. I know in my local we got sent out the next day after orientation, but in Chicago they have to go to 6 months of school before they get a job. I am willing to bet that the length of time to get you a job will solely depend on the work situation in your local.



Not true dummy. In Chicago you go to school for 11 weeks unpaid before they send you out. They stopped taking in apprentices somewhere around two years ago and have around 140 out now.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Not true dummy.


I know that is his name, but it sounds terrible coming from you.



> In Chicago you go to school for 11 weeks unpaid before they send you out. They stopped taking in apprentices somewhere around two years ago and have around 140 out now.


He was close, give him a cigar.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

henderson14 said:


> Not true dummy. In Chicago you go to school for 11 weeks unpaid before they send you out. They stopped taking in apprentices somewhere around two years ago and have around 140 out now.


Are apprentices the union's answer to cheap labor?


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Are apprentices the union's answer to cheap labor?


Not really. They do help out the labor rate but the main reason is for them to learn the trade. Apprentices are our future. Yes they get some of the menial tasks but they for the most part are younger. Most areas have a ratio of apprentices to Jw's. Our area used to be 3 Jw's before you could have 2 apprentices, it has since changed to 1 to 1. 

Charlie


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Are apprentices the union's answer to cheap labor?


The 11 weeks unpaid are school only. Not sure how many days a week but not all that bad of an idea, though 11 weeks with no cash coming in could be a bit rough on some folks.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

The way our schooling works is we go once a week for 3 months still working 32 hours. The next 3 months we go back to work full time... rinse and repeat. 

As far as when you go out it depends on how many apprentices are out. We will not put new apprentices out until all of the apprentices are back to work.


----------

